# Dog sitter/walker SE4ish London??



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Hello all,
Happily back on the forum after a lengthy absence. I've just moved back to the Smoke (don't ask me why!) and could use a recommendation for an excellent pet sitter/dog walker. I know it's a long-shot, but if anyone can advise...

All the best and glad to be 'home'!

Jacquie


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Is this on a daily basis, if not pm me.

Jenny


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Get in touch with
Club Waggy Tails
Swift Centre, Barking Rd, London E13 8AL 07940 426175

They are set up all over the Country and at our Local Country Park they turn up in 2 van's everyday with loads of dogs and yet they take their time to walk them separately or just a few together so that they are well under control.
They are very caring as they walk and play with the dogs I was very impressed.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Mavis - I'll give them a look.


----------

